# Winspit Quarry - Nr Worth Matravers, Dorset



## filmknight (Apr 3, 2011)

I visited this place about a month ago. In addition to having these amazing open quarrys to explore the surrounding area, which is on top of the Jurrasic coastline in Dorset, is an absolutly beautiful place to wander around with stunning dramatic coastal views.

I took the following info from wiki:

Winspit quarryWinspit is an old quarry on the cliffs near Worth Matravers in the Isle of Purbeck, Dorset, England that is no longer in use. More recently it has been used as a set for Doctor Who and Blake's 7.

Winspit until roughly 1940 was used as a stone quarry, producing stone for major buildings in London. However, during World War II it was used as a site for naval and air defences. After the war the caves were opened to the public. They were used as a location for the planet Mecron II in an episode of Blake's 7, and in Doctor Who they were used in the story "The Underwater Menace" and then as the planet Skaro in the serial "Destiny of the Daleks". The quarry is now a lesser-known tourist attraction. Although recently many of Winspit's caves have been closed off for purposes of public safety and bat conservation, people still enjoy having picnics there and swimming at the adjacent beach in summer months.





post image wordpress




upload image




image host




image uploader




free image uploader




free image host




image host




free image host




free image uploader




upload image

These are the remains of the quarry buildings.




image host




upload image




free image hosting

The next picture is of St Adhelms chapel which is sited on the top of a cliff on the Jurassic coastline in Dorset walking distance from the quarry. It was built around the 12th-13th century. This link will tell you more if you would like to know more:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Aldhelm's_Chapel,_St._Aldhelm's_Head




image upload


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 4, 2011)

fantastic looking place.

love those columns


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 5, 2011)

Blimey, I didn't know about this site...great stuff. Fantastic to see the building remains from the cliff too.
Yet another reason I need to get over to Purbeck. 
Cheers, Filmknight.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the interesting photos and information. Many of the medieval baptismal fonts in our churches were made from Purbeck 'marble' and it is great to see a place where the raw material could have originated from.


----------



## Evilgenius (Apr 6, 2011)

There's a few more of these stone quarries further east along the coast that are worth a look, fenced off and alot more dodgy than Winspit though!


----------



## evilgr (Apr 18, 2011)

I have checked the location on maps, but is it accessible by car? Or is it only open to hiking.


great photos


----------



## DigitalNoise (Apr 18, 2011)

Ahh, you bet me to it. A location close to my heart. This has to be my favourite bit of coast in the country. Nice shots


----------



## DigitalNoise (Apr 18, 2011)

Evil GR, it's a bit of a walk from the closest road, but well worth a day to take the area in. I always parked at the pub in worth matravers and took the footpath. There's a nice Allen Williams turret on the left just before you reach the sea too.


----------



## filmknight (Apr 18, 2011)

I parked near the pub and it only took about 20-30 mins to get to the quarry. Definately worth the walk there and back and a great little pub ( The Square and Compass ) to reward yourself with a pint and a pasty afterwards.


----------

